# 50 Cariba! in a 220gal



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

here are the pics of the cariba u were all waiting for!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

another


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

LOOK AT THE COLOR!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

all for sale boys.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

full tank shot


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

pictures were taken by my good friend and also this months POTM winner. 00Nothing


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

holy sh*t, howd you get so many.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

they are for sale. http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...opic=52415&st=0


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

illnino said:


> holy sh*t, howd you get so many.


 they were orderd from only the best piranha wholesaler.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's awesome.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

marco said:


> LOOK AT THE COLOR!


next months POTM ??????????


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Feeding time has to be insane.


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

You the man


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

All the pics are impressive







but as we all can see all the fish have some serious damage due to canibalism.Why you want your fish to suffer?I know that you can tell me that this can happen also to a tank of five speciments but this overstocking madness that many people have these days IMO is very wrong.

I live very far from you (Greece) and the only way to find some beautifull caribes like these is to import them myself (as i have done before) and probably cost me 100 dollas per a 2 inch fish!!!!Don't take me wrong but i believe you don't appreciate what is given to you...(these beautifull fish)


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I'M SOO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> All the pics are impressive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's not that serious mayn...anyways those caribas lookin good shouldn't be hard to sell.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> All the pics are impressive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that picture was taken today. and they were just shipped last night. fin nips are expected with wild caught fish.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> All the pics are impressive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont know where your looking but I dont see any signs of canniblism







& I have had a very overstocked piranha tan before & I had much less aggression then I do now with a lightly stocked tank

Great pics Marco


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> I'M SOO JEALOUS!!!


Is that the new 3 series in your sig?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

1 word: A W E S O M E


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Feeding time must be CRAZY!


----------



## Andor (Sep 3, 2004)

Marco, those are some awesome pics dude. Can't wait to get some of them bad boys in my tank...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

jim,

thats nothin man, i have 20 gals per fish in my tank and my fish are not large, and u should see em after a scrap,

in comparison these fish are in great shape,

keep up the good work marco,

are the still goin for 50 canadian?


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

oh my holy heavenly God.....i wouldn't sell em just yet...i'd at least watch tear sumthin up


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn! Nice cariba's dude!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

OMFG!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

we need a feeding vid


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

okay guys i have a small feeding video of 50 caribes vs 1 feeder there will be videos uploaded i just want to get some footage first to make it worthwhile


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

jim, y u bitching about fin nips, my piranhas usually have a fin nip on one of them at all times. its just a fin nip


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

that is dam sweet. Can't wait to til I graduate and get a good paying job so I can do the same thing. Get a REAL feeding frenzy going.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

That is totally sick!!!









Love that tank!!!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

That is sick.You are good with them for a couple mo months.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Marco,

Such a beautiful caribe tank! Must say it brought me memories of a similar tank I had. BTW I would suggest keep up on feeding and water changes. I kept 50 3" caribes a few months ago in a much smaller tank with only one death (it jumped out of the tank). Seriously when someone jumps on the pygo overstocking bandwagon I question they're experience with the pygo species.
Great tank! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > LOOK AT THE COLOR!
> ...


 Maybe...








Imo. it's an awesome picture, and it definitely stand a chance: it's very crisp and colorful, and with lots of depth - kick-ass picture of a kick-ass pack (just like the rest, btw!!!)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks great but i dont like the whole overstocking trend either

im more interested in a nice shoal of four monsters in my 100gal, there gettin there


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

VERY NICE!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is one sick tank!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats Marco







great looking tank dude, keep them WELL fed and they will be fine. also good-luck with the sales


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

WOW, cant wait for that feeding vid


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

thats a lot of fishies


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Wow, that's nice


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

your the reason for the caribe shortage arnt you


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

that is one awsome caribe shoal,the pics are great cant beleave the colours............iam so jealous!






























more pics & video please


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

OT but Daywalker isnt LV 426 the planet in Alien 2?


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

awesome!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think they look fine. a little skinny though....


----------

